# Find of the Day: 1985 Audi Sport quattro and... Yes... It's Real



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Heads up classic Audi nutters, as a genuine Sport quattro is about to go on the market. Painted white, chassis 905178 will go on the block as Lot #136 at a Coy's auction next week (May 23) at the Ascot Race Circuit in the UK. The car is expected to fetch £60000 – £75000.

Here's the official description from Coy's



> Lot 136
> Registration Number: UK registered Chassis Number: 905148
> An evolution of the Audi Quattro which dominated the results of world class rallying, the Sport, with the marque‘s celebrated permanent four wheel drive transmission, was one of just 200 special homologation versions of the volume-produced Quattro coupe. These supercars were only available in left-hand drive and were equipped with an all new 20 valve alloy engine block. They can be easily identified by their shortness, the wheelbase being 29cm shorter than the standard Quattro fixed head coupe and sporting some seriously steroidal bulging wheel arches, rear wing vents and single square headlamps. It is considered one of the most significant rally cars of all time, and was one of the first to take advantage of the then recently changed rules which allowed the use of all wheel drive transmission in competition racing. Many critics doubted the viability of all wheel drive racers, thinking them to be too heavy and complex, yet the Quattro was an instant success, winning on its first outing, courtesy of Walter Röhrl and Christian Geistdörfer in the 1985 San Remo Rally. Twenty years after the cancellation of the ferociously fast Group B category, the Sport Quattro is still widely regarded as the most powerful rally car ever fielded in international competition, with the final factory machines of 1986 rated at 600bhp. Naturally, the road-going homologation Sport Quattros have now become a must have collectors item from an iconic era of rallying.
> 
> ...


More after the jump. Thanks to the Bring-A-Trailer blog for the tip.

* Coy's Auction Listing for 1985 Sport quattro *


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------

